# Marriott vs. OLCC vs. Hilton



## Avery (Feb 26, 2006)

Help, please.

If you had a choice b/t Marriott Grande Vista, Orange Lake Country Club, Hilton on International Drive (or sea world, possibly), or Vistana, which would you choose? I expect to spend most of our "park time" at Universal, our kids have outgrown all but MGM as far as disney goes. We will have a car, don't mind driving. We have stayed at Grande Vista and were reasonably happy there, am trying to compare...  

thanks

Avery


----------



## NJDave (Feb 27, 2006)

Take the Marriott.

OLCC is too far from Universal and the quality of the units are not consistent. We had one of the best units but still prefered the Marriott.

While the Hilton is new, I don't like the location because some units overlook the outlet mall parking lot or International Drive.  If you want to walk to the outlet mall, the location is great.

Vistana is good but units are not consistent. Very family friendly resort with nice pools.  I would not hesitate to stay there, but prefer Marriott.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 27, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Help, please.
> 
> If you had a choice b/t Marriott Grande Vista, Orange Lake Country Club, Hilton on International Drive (or sea world, possibly), or Vistana, which would you choose? I expect to spend most of our "park time" at Universal, our kids have outgrown all but MGM as far as disney goes. We will have a car, don't mind driving. We have stayed at Grande Vista and were reasonably happy there, am trying to compare...
> 
> ...



Hi Avery.  We own at OL and go to Universal each trip.   

If you intend to go to IOA and Universal multiple times during your weeks stay....then you may prefer to stay closer to the park.  It's a good 20 minute drive from OL to Universal.   For us it's not an issue....but then we usually only go to IOA/Universal twice during our stay.  

We also drive into Orlando for shopping at the Millenium Mall.  (sigh)
Fabulous stores.....and of course THE CHEESECAKE FACTORY restaurant is a must.  Their oriental chicken salad is awesome.

Hwy 192 where OL is......has more restaurants than I can list.  Makes dining out very nice.


----------



## shoney (Feb 27, 2006)

We stayed at olcc in August and went to Universal/Ioa, Seaworld and Wet n Wild.  We timed it door to door (with two little ones) from olcc to Universal was 30 minutes.  We left first thing in the morning and were there for opening.  We also didn't encounter traffic problems, but we are from a very congested area so our point of view may differ from others. We didn't mind the drive, however if given a choice of a nice unit closer to the park I would opt for it.


----------



## CMF (Feb 27, 2006)

*Reasonably Happy?*



			
				Avery said:
			
		

> We have stayed at Grande Vista and were reasonably happy there, Avery



Hi Avery,  I'm wondering what would have made your stay at Grande Vista a better experience?

Charles


----------



## Avery (Feb 27, 2006)

Charles,

I was about to post a question for you! I have a 3 bedroom on hold, am wondering what the bedding and room configuration is, is it a full two bedroom with an extra "lock-off?" Where is the entrance to the third bedroom? 

As for what would have made our experience better, we were in an older building and our room was moldy (an allergy problem for us). I hope to remedy this by requesting one of the newer buildings. Suggestions? Checkin was also pretty bad, our room wasn't ready until the evening. This was several years ago, reviews since have been better. I also need high speed internet access, I'm hoping by now it has been installed. 

Finally, take my "reasonably happy" with the understanding that I DO NOT LIKE ORLANDO, I hate crowds, I hate roller coasters, etc... my kids (including the big one), however, feel differently, and it is a less expensive destination for us than many......

Avery


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2006)

Avery,
I've stayed in two different configurations of a 3BR unit at Grande Vista.

In building 83 you come into a small foyer with a room key and then there are separate locks to get you into the 2BR side and the studio side.  The 2BR was on the left with the master in the far left corner and having a balcony.  The kitchen was directly as you come into the unit with the living room past that.  The second bedroom was off the right of the living room.  The studio was layed out with the bathroom first then the small kitchenette then the living/sleeping area.  There was also a balcony for the studio.  There was no connection from the 2BR to the studio inside the units, only through they foyer.

In building 84 (new, westside) there were two separate doors outside (no foyer).  The 2BR again was on the left, but this time the second bedroom was on the left as you entered, the master was past the second bedroom on the left and ended with a balcony.  The kitchen, dining, and living area took up the rest of the suite from front to back.  You accessed the studio through the living room.  The studio was layed out the same as in building 83.

I much preferred building 84's layout.


----------



## Avery (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't like those foyers with separate locked doors at all. They have that at Vacation Village in the Berkshires on their two bedrooms, and I wouldn't like to have my kids in a room with a separate lock/key/etc...

I noticed there are two codes for Grande Vista, MGR and MGV, is one for the new units and one for the original? Does anyone know if the resort pays attention to which you got in exchange? I got MGV.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2006)

*If I had a plan of buying anything I wanted under 7K*

I would call Seth Nock and buy HGVC anywhere, then trade where I wanted to go.  Enough points will get you to Hawaii.  I love the units at HGVC Seaworld.  We had one of the best stays at HGVC that we have ever had in Orlando.  The whirlpool tub for two was amazing.  It is Aquatic brand and was huge.  Pure luxury.  Also, the HGVC's we have stayed elsewhere are equally nice.  

The Marriotts are by far our favorite resorts.  We are staying at Cypress Harbour a second time at the end of April with our daughter and son-in-law.  We usually stay at Grande Vista when we exchange through II.  We love those units and have stayed mostly in the newest ones, though their new "champagne bubbles" whirlpool tubs are not that relaxing.  

If you can get a *new unit * at OLCC, I would consider it for the amenities that OLCC offers.  I doubt that anything in Orlando is going to have great trading power with RCI, so sticking with HGVC and Marriott is preferable for trading power because II is the trading company for Marriott and HGVC has an internal system, I believe.  

As far as OLCC, I wouldn't buy anything over five years old there.  I think they probably have some better prices than the other two, if that is an issue.  Our personal experience with OLCC was not good, but hey, if the newer units are a lot better, then for $3K or so, you can't go wrong if you are going to use it yourself every year and not trade.

Vistana is an okay resort, but once again, you don't want to own in the older areas.  Those units are beat up and worn out.  The problem with OLCC and Vistana is that their older units do not bode well for the future of their newer ones.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 27, 2006)

the HGVC. and I do love the Marriotts.

but I like the way HGVC at SW was setup - nothing is too far to walk too...

besides I still love SW and being able to walk over was a plus.

also HGVC had free wheelchairs like WDW - Marriotts don't have free anything.... although I do love their wine tasting....


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2006)

Avery,
Marriott only uses MGR and MGV to distinguish whether the unit was part of the Florida Club when deposited.  I have no idea which is which.  Marriott disregards the codes and assigns rooms based on availability and preference.  GV owners get first dibs, then Marriott owners, then the rest.


----------



## Avery (Feb 27, 2006)

*ok, down to HGVC Sea World and MGV*

OK, just to drive myself crazy, I've got a three bedroom on hold at Grande Vista and another at HGVC Sea World. Does anyone know if all the units at Sea World have been refurbished? Some of last year's reviews are iffy about furnishings/units in need of refurb. I'm also curious what HGVC has in terms of "clubhouse" stuff for my young teens (game room, etc...), and how the pool areas compare to Grande Vista (I thought the main pool at GV was too crowded). The kids liked the Grande Vista main area a lot, played a lot of ping pong, etc...  Are the 3 bedrooms at Sea World also lockouts? Do you think I'll get treated less well as an RCI exchanger in terms of room requests into Sea World than as a Marriott owner into Grande Vista? Thank you for indulging me... 

Avery


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 27, 2006)

here the site from HGVC

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/ownership/resorts/seaworld.html

go post on the hotel board. they will be able to tell you about the hilton rehab.


----------



## suekap (Mar 1, 2006)

spicey,

have you ever stayed at olcc.  I am considering renting a unit 3203 in the west village.  Do you have any thoughts on this area?  I know we will have to drive or take a shuttle to everything.  I have read that this isn't that bad.
Thanks.


----------



## Bee (Mar 1, 2006)

*Cypress Harbour Refurbished Units*

Which buildings have been refurbished at Cypress Harbor? I'm hoping to get a refurbished unit near the lake; not too far from the main pool and clubhouse.

Thank you,
Sandy


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 2, 2006)

Bee,
call the resort.  I was thinking about going to CH last summer and the man at CH gave me a quick run down of the buildings that were scheduled for refurb.  I don't have the information any more.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 2, 2006)

Bee said:
			
		

> Which buildings have been refurbished at Cypress Harbor? I'm hoping to get a refurbished unit near the lake; not too far from the main pool and clubhouse.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sandy



go ask on the marriott board. but I think they are finished with all the building.

my cousin on my AC got a unit just like that - last Sept - they loved it!!!


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 2, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> spicey,
> 
> have you ever stayed at olcc.  I am considering renting a unit 3203 in the west village.  Do you have any thoughts on this area?  I know we will have to drive or take a shuttle to everything.  I have read that this isn't that bad.
> Thanks.



Sue, Unit 3203 in at the very end of the West Village, actually just before you enter the North Village where Splash Lagoon is located.    Unit 3203 is located on Cypress Circle.  It's a short cul de sac street, and your building is on the circle.

Yes, you will want to drive or take the shuttle.....which picks up at the corner of the street you would be staying on.  The North Village pool complex would be no more than a 2-3 minute drive from your unit.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 3, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> OK, just to drive myself crazy, I've got a three bedroom on hold at Grande Vista and another at HGVC Sea World. Does anyone know if all the units at Sea World have been refurbished? Some of last year's reviews are iffy about furnishings/units in need of refurb. I'm also curious what HGVC has in terms of "clubhouse" stuff for my young teens (game room, etc...), and how the pool areas compare to Grande Vista (I thought the main pool at GV was too crowded). The kids liked the Grande Vista main area a lot, played a lot of ping pong, etc...  Are the 3 bedrooms at Sea World also lockouts? Do you think I'll get treated less well as an RCI exchanger in terms of room requests into Sea World than as a Marriott owner into Grande Vista? Thank you for indulging me...
> 
> Avery



I check in to hgvc seaworld tommorrow. i requested building 6 or 7 those are the refurbished ones.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 3, 2006)

We have stayed at Vistana, HGVC and OLCC.  I will first clarify by saying that I'm not really a stickler for up-to-date furnishings.  I am a stickler, though, for cleanliness and convenience.

I would pick Vistana and then HGVC.  (We stayed in building four at HGVC, which was nice and close to the pool.  We stayed in the Falls twice in Vistana, which is not everyone's favorite section, but we loved the proximity to the pool.)  We did not have a good experience at Orange Lake with cleanliness and also with the staff, so I can't recommend it.  (Convenience-wise, it's not ideal either.)

Sounds like the Marriott might be the best of the bunch though!

Sharon


----------



## Avery (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, I let the Marriott go and kept HGVC. So jj, have a great trip and let me know how it goes! 

We decided to try something new and also thought the Marriott AC I would have used might come in handy for something else. Almost changed my mind but the 3 bedroom at GV was gone. So dats dat.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 10, 2006)

avery 

you cant go wrong here. request building 6 or 7. we check out tomorrow and have been very happy. my wife will write a review when we get back to dallas.


----------

